# Soda/Water Bottle Bride of Frankenstein Hair Help



## DiaboliCole (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi there! I am also going The Bride route this Halloween and have long hair that hits my behind. I have done several hair run throughs and tried the soda bottle technique, but it just did not work for me. What did work was what I dreaded, ratting and backcombing my hair like a maniac! I used three styling products, a hair gel Glue, a freezing spray and a super hold finishing spray. I found that it worked best if my hair had some texture to start out with. (My hair is naturally stick straight), but I worked from the front in a mohawk shape and then from the sides up. Even when I tried the soda bottle technique I had to back comb at least some of my hair to get it to stay up! The bottle was just not comfortable and felt like it was slipping. Surprisingly, after the dry run with all the ratting and hair product, I gently combed it out and my hair was none the worse for the wear! I took some badly lit pictures, but I will try to post them so you can get an idea. I hope that helped a little!


----------



## DiaboliCole (Aug 26, 2010)

The angle of this pic is bad, but my hair goes out a good 10 inches in the back.


----------



## CletusMusashi (Sep 7, 2011)

Seems like the bottle would work smoothlyish if you cut the neck off, so you could stuff any excess length right into the top pretty easily.


----------

